# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Safe plants?

## Frogs1

Hi! Today I went to get some plants for my red eyed tree frog tank. I noticed that in the bromeliad section their was a plant called Neoregelia, with no bromeliad name on the label. It was called Neoregelia, I was wondering if this is a type of bromeliad and is it safe for the frogs? I also noticed that along the edges of the plants they had a ruff, some might say sharp fell along the leaves, so not to sure if they will be ok. 

Also is the snake plant safe? It wasn't on this list of safe plants and neither is the Neoregelia.
Amphibian Care >> Tropical Terrarium Design


Here are some pics of the Neoregelia. With the second picture you can see how the leaves might be sharp. But I don't know if it will be to sharp or even be sharp to the frogs. Thanks for any feedback.

----------


## elly

Neoregelia is one of the bromeliad species so it's included in the list as safe. I wouldn't think the edges would be sharp enough to hurt a frog. As far as the snake plant (sanseveria sp.), I've read other things that say they're non toxic. There are many experienced people who keep frogs who say they've had them in their terrariums for years. I assume the list wasn't a complete list of species. Either that or they didn't include it because the snake plant doesn't like boggy conditions that some terrariums have. But mine isn't sitting in water. It's doing fine.

----------


## Frogs1

Thanks, I just noticed Neregelia on the list, I must of missed it when looking at the list. I might include a snake plant in my viv then  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Hello and welcome  :Smile: 

Some bromeliads have rough or spiny edges. The pokey ones are not recommended for red eyed tree frogs. The smooth edged broms are fine. 

Snake plants are safe. But they enjoy only slightly moist soil and will rot if continually wet. You can plant them up higher in well-drained areas. I haven't had luck with them long term with the high humidity and frequent misting. 

I'll make you a list of good tree frog plants in a bit. I was just taking a break from critter chores and thought I'd read a few posts. I'll make a list after my turtles' water change  :Smile: .

----------


## Frogs1

> Hello and welcome 
> 
> Some bromeliads have rough or spiny edges. The pokey ones are not recommended for red eyed tree frogs. The smooth edged broms are fine. 
> 
> Snake plants are safe. But they enjoy only slightly moist soil and will rot if continually wet. You can plant them up higher in well-drained areas. I haven't had luck with them long term with the high humidity and frequent misting. 
> 
> I'll make you a list of good tree frog plants in a bit. I was just taking a break from critter chores and thought I'd read a few posts. I'll make a list after my turtles' water change .


Thanks, by pokey ones, do you mean ones with the ruff leaves or the tip of leaves are pokey? Because all the small bromiliads that I found had the ruff edges, the smooth ones were a bit to big.

----------


## Heather

I apologize, I konked out last night after washing up after critter chores. 

Both. Red eyes are not as safety aware of their surroundings as say dart frogs. They tend to leap across the tank quickly onto whatever is there. Sharp and pokey plants can cut them, which could get infected. There are some broms which have softer leaf-like petals, shall we say. 

Red eyes remind me of free-falling gymnasts. They just go. Unlike dart frogs who are more distinct in their travels.

----------


## Heather

Good tree frog plants:

First, it depends on how you feed your frogs. There are more plants to chose for them if you bowl feed. This is because some plants are safe for perching and climbing on, but can be toxic if eaten by the crickets the frogs are going to eat. 

Pothos are safe. They tend to be the most common plants used for tree frogs because they grow easily with less lighting and can tolerate the higher humidity. They're a nice vining plant and older, larger plants have nice thick leaves. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epipremnum_aureum

Another safe plant species is the Calathea. There's quite a variance in patterns and colors to choose from. 

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calathea

(Please see pothos correction below v )

----------


## Heather

There are a few more nice plants you can use, but only if you bowl feed. The plants are safe for climbing and resting on, but if eaten, can be toxic. Free running crickets tend to chew on plants, making the crickets poisonous. 

*If you bowl feed and have no roaming crickets:

Dracena

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dracaena_%28plant%29

Philodendron

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philodendron

Agalonema (Chinese evergreen)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aglaonema

Spathiphyllum (Peace lily)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spathiphyllum

There are other small plants you can use, but they will not likely hold their weight.

----------


## Frogs1

Hi, I tend to let them hunt their crickets as I find it enjoyable to watch so I might stick to non-toxic plants. All the smooth leaved broms I've found are to big, but I'll keep looking. Thanks for the list  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

I have a correction after speaking with my plant specialist Mr. D. Chipmunk...

Pothos share the same toxicity as philodendrons. Best to bowl feed if also using pothos.

Thanks DC!  :Wink:

----------


## Frogs1

Ok thanks, if I was to have vines like pothos, what would I grow them off? I would like vines coming down the side of the tank but not sure how to do it?

----------


## Brian

For pothos, you'll get a more robust plant if you plant it in the substrate and allow it to climb (you can guide it). That's what it's built to do :Smile: .

----------

